# Please help #2



## Hazardpay (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok. So i think the first set of responses nailed the jig in question. So what is this: also in the box of jigs i received.









This is about 1 1/2 squared, on the doweling area. The problem in question is the doweling inserts are as shown, BUT…. The jig is the same on both sides, the inserts protrude on both sides not just one. Kind of weird. Any thoughts


----------



## Hazardpay (Jan 6, 2014)

I have looked all over the web and cannot find anything similar


----------

